# Kangaroo released on dance floor, may have died



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Some Cruel idiots released a Kangaroo on the dance floor in a hotel for a 'surprise', while in the crate it arrived in it was pushed over and when finally released it was swung around by its tail!
Kangaroo 'died hours after being released at 30th party' in hotel - City News, National News - Herald.ie
source of it being swung by the tail
Ireland needs a DWA license badly, i have seen many inexperienced owners of exotics such as primates, wallabies and even a leopard!
what are your thoughts on this cruel "prank"?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

thats sick :censor:!!!!!

And no i dont think they should need a DWA!!! They shouldnt be aloud animals in the country, they're a bunch of sick :censor:!!!

drunks also.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

callumcook said:


> thats sick :censor:!!!!!
> 
> And no i dont think they should need a DWA!!! They shouldnt be aloud animals in the country, they're a bunch of sick :censor:!!!
> 
> drunks also.


I'm Irish actually, but i wish i weren't. the country's corrupt!
And i heard from a few sources that their will be *NO* arrests! :censor::censor:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> I'm Irish actually, but i wish i weren't. the country's corrupt!
> And i heard from a few sources that their will be *NO* arrests! :censor::censor:


 
sorry i never ment any offence to you : victory:
and yeah totally agreed about the country being corrupt!
sooner or later the :censor:'s will get whats coming to them....


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> thats sick :censor:!!!!!
> 
> And no i dont think they should need a DWA!!! They shouldnt be aloud animals in the country, they're a bunch of sick :censor:!!!
> 
> drunks also.


Are you a bit thick?


----------



## Fonzie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm Irish and I find this story very disturbing. As for a DWA? I think a licensing system here could potentially be very useful, but not as a deterrent for idiots like this. The DWA simply assesses whether you are capable of caring for these animals. It doesn't insure the owner is of sound mind.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Are you a bit thick?


urm no im not, thanks

Ireland takes a lot of illegal imports, so getting a kangeroo without a DWA wont be to hard, so think again before calling me thick.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> urm no im not, thanks
> 
> Ireland takes a lot of illegal imports, so getting a kangeroo without a DWA wont be to hard, so think again before calling me thick.


Calling a whole Nation "sick :censor:" and drunks? My opinion still stands.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, but where'd u expect they got the kangaroo from?
i thought kangaroos were illegal to export from Australia.
Might they have meant wallaby?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Calling a whole Nation "sick :censor:" and drunks? My opinion still stands.


so does my opinion, i myself dont like the Irish exept a few good ones.

if thats what i think of the Irish how does that make me thick?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> so does my opinion, i myself dont like the Irish exept a few good ones.
> 
> if thats what i think of the Irish how does that make me thick?


Well it isn't the cleverest thing I've heard. If not your bigoted views, your grammar and spelling will do it.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

also by the drunks bit, i wasnt being stereotypical i was on about the party... not all the nation.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> also by the drunks bit, i wasnt being stereotypical i was on about the party... not all the nation.


I'm sure.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Well it isn't the cleverest thing I've heard. If not your bigoted views, your grammar and spelling will do it.


seriously im 14, i try my best with my spelling and grammer, im still in education...
yeah and i admit i might not be good at spelling but i do try my best.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm sure.


saracastic remarks?

im not really :censor: if you dont believe me, i wasnt put on this planet to please you.


----------



## Fonzie (Oct 1, 2010)

callumcook said:


> urm no im not, thanks
> 
> Ireland takes a lot of illegal imports, so getting a kangeroo without a DWA wont be to hard, so think again before calling me thick.


Interesting point. I'd like to learn more. Have you any links or evidence of this that you could point me towards. Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> seriously im 14, i try my best with my spelling and grammer, im still in education...
> yeah and i admit i might not be good at spelling but i do try my best.


So you have 14 years of life experience and that's what your views are based upon?
Would you say it's acceptable to say these things about Black or Asian people? Because it really isn't that different. I do hope you grow out of it.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Fonzie said:


> Interesting point. I'd like to learn more. Have you any links or evidence of this that you could point me towards. Thanks.


 
yeah one sec bud, ive read a few articles might take a while for me to find them again though.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> So you have 14 years of life experience and that's what your views are based upon?
> Would you say it's acceptable to say these things about Black or Asian people? Because it really isn't that different. I do hope you grow out of it.


if everyone was perfect and there was no dispute in the world, the world 
would be very boring. i myself dont have racial views on skin colours.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG, there are some sick :censor: around!!!


----------



## Fonzie (Oct 1, 2010)

callumcook said:


> yeah one sec bud, ive read a few articles might take a while for me to find them again though.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to give you the impression that I was being anything other than sarcastic. I'm well aware of the condition of the Irish pet trade and I can assure you, that it takes more than a piece of legislation to generate a nation of competent keepers. I assumed your racist and unsubstantiated comments were just a bit of Un-PC fun, but you've managed to demonstrate that something far uglier is at play. I too hope you grow out of it.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Fonzie said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to give you the impression that I was being anything other than sarcastic. I'm well aware of the condition of the Irish pet trade and I can assure you, that it takes more than a piece of legislation to generate a nation of competent keepers. I assumed your racist and unsubstantiated comments were just a bit of Un-PC fun, but you've managed to demonstrate that something far uglier is at play. I too hope you grow out of it.


Right i didnt mean this in an racial way...
as i hear a lot of animal suffering and cruelty going on in Ireland, this just
tipped it off and i did come out with a bit of an un-nessecery outburst. I 
am not a racist person, i just got a little annoyed, and yes i no i shoudnt
of been stereotypical.

sorry if my post has offended anyone.

thanks callum


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> i myself dont like the Irish





callumcook said:


> I am not a racist person


You don't do yourself any favours.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> You don't do yourself any favours.


the first quote is true, and i admit that i shouldnt have posted what i did... i cant help it if i dont like them, but my post was un-nessocery.

sorry


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> the first quote is true, and i admit that i shouldnt have posted what i did... i cant help it if i dont like them, but my post was un-nessocery.
> 
> sorry


Do you realise that disliking a race, makes you racist?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

i notice a flame war beginning!


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Do you realise that disliking a race, makes you racist?


racism - the prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races 
racism - discriminatory or abusive behavior towards members of another race


no im not racist...
i do not think i am superior
i admit i was in the wrong for discriminating the Irish, as i said it was un-nessecery and i am truely sorry for what i said.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

can i ask why you dont like the irish? one of my oldest freinds lives in southern ireland (weford to be pricise) with her irish born fella. him, his family and his mates are lovely (in fact everyone i met seemed to live in one of to states: cheerfull or angry but still somehow cheerfull), yeah you get a bit of a ripping for 'talking posh' and they may like a good booze up but its nothing different than in england. and to be honest if your going to attack a country for its record on animal rights then irelands way down the list, china anyone?

but on topic: hope the stupid :censor: get the book (and a few more heavy objects) thrown at them. no need to make an animal suffer like that for any reason let alone as a 'suprise' :devil:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callumcook said:


> racism - the prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races
> racism - discriminatory or abusive behavior towards members of another race
> 
> 
> ...


We can all find definitions.
"3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races." Dictionary.com
But I'm not going to argue with or have a go at a child, it's silly. I do however get why you are angry at individuals, but as an Irishman (although born here)... Well you get the point.
The English do things just as bad.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> can i ask why you dont like the irish? one of my oldest freinds lives in southern ireland (weford to be pricise) with her irish born fella. him, his family and his mates are lovely (in fact everyone i met seemed to live in one of to states: cheerfull or angry but still somehow cheerfull), yeah you get a bit of a ripping for 'talking posh' and they may like a good booze up but its nothing different than in england. and to be honest if your going to attack a country for its record on animal rights then irelands way down the list, china anyone?
> 
> but on topic: hope the stupid :censor: get the book (and a few more heavy objects) thrown at them. no need to make an animal suffer like that for any reason let alone as a 'suprise' :devil:


yes i do agree that china is far worse...
im not to sure why i dont like them, i just get a negative vibe towards 
them, im sure your Irish friends are nice people, but i did say exept some.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> We can all find definitions.
> "3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races." Dictionary.com
> But I'm not going to argue with or have a go at a child, it's silly. I do however get why you are angry at individuals, but as an Irishman (although born here)... Well you get the point.
> The English do things just as bad.


yes, i appreciate your words. 

thanks


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> Some Cruel idiots released a Kangaroo on the dance floor in a hotel for a 'surprise', while in the crate it arrived in it was pushed over and when finally released it was swung around by its tail!
> Kangaroo 'died hours after being released at 30th party' in hotel - City News, National News - Herald.ie
> source of it being swung by the tail
> Ireland needs a DWA license badly, i have seen many inexperienced owners of exotics such as primates, wallabies and even a leopard!
> what are your thoughts on this cruel "prank"?


Can't believe it, just sick! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Its sick what they done and charges should be brought.

One report says ,

The hotel managers were dismayed when they found out a box that arrived at the function room during the party contained a live animal.
They reported it to their boss, saying what looked like a "baby kangaroo" had been brought into the building.

next report says,

General Manager of the hotel, Garret Marrinan, said that they became aware of the incident when the manager on duty noticed a commotion on the dance floor.
When he went to investigate he saw what he believed was a large dog and instructed security to remove it.

Conflicting reports as usual by the press


Callum your 14 and don't like the Irish? You get bad vibes off them?
How many have you met in your short lifetime?

I've met a few Irish I don't like.. met a few from other countrys i don't like also but to dislike a country over a few i dislike would be wrong.

I hope when you get older you learn to realise theres good and bad in all countrys and you outgrow your blinkered life and accept the facts.

BTW I'm Irish im neither a drunk or abusive to animals or people.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

callum quick back peddle as fast as you can!

you can just insult a nation and expect people to be cool with it 

Think before you post : victory:


----------

